

The YouTube Martyr - noonespecial
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1195060/The-YouTube-Martyr-How-beautiful-music-student-symbol-help-topple-Irans-fanatical-rulers.html

======
noonespecial
Is Joseph Stalin's brutal calculus finally ended by the cell phone and
twitter? Have "statistics" now become a million little tragedies?

